# Springfield Teacher Charged With Raping a Former Student



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SPRINGFIELD, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) A Springfield teacher was placed on leave after pleading not guilty to a charge accusing him of raping a former student. 34-year-old Damon Johnson met and allegedly had sex with the girl while he was working at Sabis International Charter School in Springfield. Johnson now works at Elias Brookings School, but was placed on leave after being charged with statutory rape and indecent assault on a child under 14.

Parents at the K-8 school said they don't know how something like this could have slipped through the cracks. Aimee Solis told 22News, "It's very concerning cause that's a second home for my daughter, my kids." Another parent said, "I'm very disturbed. What kind of background checks are they doing?"

According to police, Johnson offered to tutor the girl over the summer and that's when the alleged sexual assault took place. Johnson was released on personal recognizance after his arraignment in Springfield.
 
Watch the video


----------

